

The First Ever Honest Cable Company Ad - sherm8n
http://mashable.com/2013/03/29/honest-cable-company-ad/

======
mgoforth
While very tongue-in-cheek, it's disappointing that internet service,
something that most of us rely upon as much as power or water, has such little
competition. I'm hopeful that the Google Fiber project can inject some
competition into the market if they continue to expand beyond Kansas City.

